# Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?



## oxtorner (11. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Ihrs!

Wer kennt sich aus mit der Nadelsimse. Bin etwas gewirrt.

Naturagart: Pflanz-Position: -20/-150 cm und Pflanz-Position: -10/-100 cm (als Detail zur Pflanze). In der Excel-Liste die hier propagiert wird 0- -30 cm. Anderswo bis -50cm. So und wenn ich jetzt nochn Artikel les geh ich in die Klapse. 

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir eurer selbst gemachten Erfahrung (max Pflanztiefe) am Besten weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## axel (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

Hallo Oxtorner 

Setz die Nadelsimse nicht tiefer als 30 cm . Eher flacher .

lg
axel


----------



## vision noisia (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

hallo, breitet sich  nach meiner Erfahrung ziemlich aus auch bis in tiefere Gewässer.Sie bevorzugt aber eher flache Zonen. Gruß Tom


----------



## Elfriede (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

Hallo oxtorner,

Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit der Nadelsimse in 15-25 cm Pflanztiefe gemacht, probiert habe ich aber alle Bereiche zwischen 5 und 150 cm. Übrigens musste ich bei allen Pflanzen mit der Pflanztiefe experimentieren und habe dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie in meinem Teich bei knapp 20 cm am besten gedeihen, auch wenn eine größere Pflanztiefe angegeben ist, Seerosen ausgenommen, die wachsen bei mir in jeder Tiefe bis 2,20m.

Frohe Ostern
Elfriede


----------



## oxtorner (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

DankeDanke!

Ich find Nadelsimse "noch" gut. Ist ja wie Rasen *g. Oder benötige ich nachher noch einen U-Mäher oder Seeschafe?

Dann kann ich ja die streng geheime Substratmischung bestehend aus Sand und Lehm zusammen- äh oder auseinandermörsern oder schichten wie inner Backform anwenden?!


----------



## SilviaN. (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

Hallo Oxtorner
also von Seeschafen habe ich noch nie gehört ;-)))
Aber es gibt doch Seepferdchen, dann kannst doch Deine Simsenwiese verpachten.!
Liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse (Pflanztiefe)?*

Hallo,

ich zitiere mal aus einem renomierten Florenwerk den Standort der Nadelsimse:

'zeitweilig überflutete bzw. trockenfallende Ufer oligo- bis eutropher, stehender oder fließender Gewässer'

Es ist also eine Pflanze die am Rand der Gewässer vorkommt wo der Wasserspiegel schwankt. Daher kommt sie vorrübergehend sowohl mit größeren Tiefen als auch mit trockenem Ufer zurecht. Beides ist aber nicht der optimale Standort für sie. Der optimale Standort ist das flache Wasser.


----------

